

How To Write A Name Generator (In Ruby) - askorkin
http://www.skorks.com/2009/07/how-to-write-a-name-generator-in-ruby/

======
barrkel
I'm starting to get the impression that every budding programmer writes a
Markov chain-based name or text generator at least once in their lives. It's
the trick that never gets old.

Sigh.

~~~
jrockway
It's like anything else that's trivial to implement but produces mildly-
interesting results. (Kind of like message queues, the other fad as of late.)

------
jrockway
"DataHandler". Now _there's_ a descriptive name. Couple it with a "ThingDoer"
and you will have a truly generic framework!

